# If you could travel through one continent for a year, which would you choose?



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

If you were given the opportunity to travel throughout one of the seven continents, with all expenses paid, which one would you choose? Why?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Great question....I guess it would be Asia as I think it has the greatest diversity in terms of cultures and landscapes. Then again it has always been my dream to do a north-south trip from Alaska down to Argentina.


----------



## minimum chips (Jan 1, 2008)

*Definately Oceania!*

Start off living the life in New Zealand climbing mountains, going on wine trails. Then visit Fiji to go on a boat cruise around the islands. Then the rest of the time kicking back in places like Samoa, Tahiti, the Cook Islands, Niue, Vanuatu, Tonga, New Caledonia and up to Hawaii to surf. So many beautiful islands to choose from. Then back to NZ for some more mountain climbing to round off what would be a fantastic year.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Asia, Americas, Africa and then Europe.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Antarctica for sure.


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

North America of course. I'd visit evey single US state including Alaska and Hawaii plus the Canadian provinces of Yukon, British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Newfoundland and parts of Mexico. Unfortunately I need a visa if I want to stay more than 3 months.
Australia would be too small for one year IMO and the period is too long for the few safe African countries, too.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Europe.... cuz ive never been there.... north america and asia... are kinda dead boring for me now


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Europe because I love the culture and the history of Europe.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Yorupp, cos I've never been there.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

North America for sure! Many magnificent cities and stunning nature


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Afrika - just to try something totally different.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Asia because it's got the greatest diversity.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

I can not decide between Asia and Europe

Respect to other continents but they are far far away from those two


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

asia and europe!


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness ! last time I consulted a map I found only 5 continents !!!

In any case I' m going to answer the question, there's no doubt, Spain and Italy are not enough for me, I wan to to travel all aroun Europe !!!


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been to Europe to many times so Australia would be awesome and its so isolated on the coast so i could have a beach for all myself.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been to Europe to many times so Australia would be awesome and its so isolated on the coast so I could have a beach for all myself.


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

Asia and Europe


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

timmy- brissy said:


> I've been to Europe to many times so Australia would be awesome and its so isolated on the coast so I could have a beach for all myself.


And some seasnakes and komodo dragons !!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Probably Asia. 
But then again all the diseases in Asia..


----------



## Stormwatch153 (Feb 17, 2007)

Europe first, cause I have to know my continent best :banana:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Küsel said:


> I was in all continents at least in three different places with different culture.


Thing is with Asia - countries like China and India have as much cultural diversity as all of Europe within them 



> Don't missunderstand me, I found it not logic, he wants to go from India where the people treats you kindly to the middle east, a place that has been on war for such a long time, that's all !!!


Well not all of the Middle East is at war - but I get what you mean. On a whole to the Westerner, the Iranian and Arab world doesn't seem like a nice, welcoming place


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

> On a whole to the Westerner, the *Iranian *and Arab world doesn't seem like a nice, welcoming place


u must be retarded or a hippie to like a place like Iran


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Europe.

PS: I don't know why people try to separate America in two or three diferent continents, and Oceania as is it were only Australia. I mean Earth have 6 continents:

America
Africa
Asia
Europe
Oceania
Antarctica


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ There are either 5 continents or 7.
If the Americas are one continent, then Europe and Asia are one too
Since there is no geographic separation...it is just Eurasia. 




SouthernEuropean said:


> u must be retarded or a hippie to like a place like Iran


Do you mean the Imamate of Iran, or the country and people of Iran?
You must be 'retarded' to make such stupid comments if you are referring to the latter.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

ASIA !!!


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> ^^ There are either 5 continents or 7.
> If the Americas are one continent, then Europe and Asia are one too
> Since there is no geographic separation...it is just Eurasia.


History teach us why the continents are 5 and not 7 also it is kind of a cultural matter.


----------



## brownman (Dec 24, 2006)

Europe all the way.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

SouthernEuropean said:


> u must be retarded or a hippie to like a place like Iran


Sorry but hey what do you mean???? Only because they have some stupid politicians and cleriks the country is bad? What would you say about the US and China then?! Persia is a very rich and deep culture and there are hundreds of sights in Iran as well as a very friendly and open minded population (NOT like their leader - he doesn't even have a strong support)!


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

i find the idea of circling the whole continental Australia in bike, riding it with sweltering and scorching temperatures and the blinding sun reflected in the sand. that would be beautiful

other than that, i would have loved being a hitch hiker in the USA and traveling like that for a whole year, i would have done that if i had been 16 or 17

or going in traing through the whole european continent, beggining in Portugal and finishing in Russia


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> History teach us why the continents are 5 and not 7 also it is kind of a cultural matter.


It's your history and not world history.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

JD said:


> It's your history and not world history.


History and geography is the same here and there.


----------



## Malsori_17 (Apr 12, 2008)

asia is very big and north and south american continets have very little culture coz the western europeans destroyed it, its only good for the landscapes, habitats and one night stand

i would the mediteranian in southern europe,north africa and the western part of the middle east


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^^ we have culture in south america ! a very westernized culture because we were colonized by european but it is culture!, **** not to mention to a lesser degree the culture brought to south america by africans and the local indigenous people.
Although I have to accept that in South America the dominant culture is the western one, we are still very diversed


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*I would obviously travel to America, the coolest countinent there is, and then I'd go to Europe.*


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I would love to check out South America, a continent which i don't know much.


----------



## Pablo de la Mar (Aug 19, 2006)

never been in Asia, so...


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I live in south america and I want to explore it - just such a variery of cultures , people, climate ....but the thing is that it's way much easier for me to travel to all south america as I'm living here , I just can't say the same about going to Europe for example . So, if I got this opportunity to visit a continent for free , I'd choose Europe, because it's very expensive , and what can I say, it's EUROPE! Such beautiful cities, nice climates , historical places...it'd be a dream realized for me !


----------



## may44 (Feb 7, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> *I would obviously travel to America, the coolest countinent there is, and then I'd go to Europe.*


You live in Mexico already, so you don't have to travel to North America because Mexico is in North America. :nuts:


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Asia is my choice. It's the largest and most diverse on Earth.


----------

